# اللهجة المصرية: إنسان قفل



## German Language Student

لماذا يُقال عن الشخص الغبي "قفل" في بعض الأحيان؟ ما علاقة الغباء بقفل الباب؟ هل أنه بمعنى أن مخه مقفل؟


----------



## إسكندراني

القفل هو الشخص الجامد الذي لا يقبل الجديد وقد يكون المقصود عناده لا غباءه بالضرورة


----------



## cherine

صحيح. وصف الإنسان بأنه قِفْل يُقصد به أن مخه مُغلَق (مقفول) لا يتقبل النقاش ولا يستقبل المعلومات، وهو يشير إلى العِند أو الجهل أكثر من الغباء. ولفظ تِرْباس يُستخدم أيضًا بنفس المعنى. ونقول "مُخُّه مْتَرْبِس" أو أن الإنسان نفسه "تَرْبِس" بمعنى صمم على موقفه ورفض بعناد أن يتنازل عنه.​


----------

